# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  عدد القصص التي ذكرت في القران الكريم

## أيوب البرزنجي

السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم المشاركة
ما هي عدد القصص التي ذكرت في القران الكريم وفي اي سور؟؟؟؟
وشكراً للمشارك
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مريم السني

القصص التى ذكرت فى القرآن الكريم هى :
- قصة بقرة بنى إسرائيل (سورة البقرة)
- قصة هاروت وماروت (سورة البقرة)
- قصة العُزير (سورة البقرة) 
– قصة النمروذ (سورة البقرة)
- قصة طالوت وجالوت (سورة البقرة) 
– قصة أصحاب السبت (سورة الأعراف)
- قصة الثلاثة الذين خلفوا (سورة التوبة) 
– قصة يوسف (عليه السلام) (سورة يوسف)
- قصة صاحب الجنتين (سورة الكهف) 
– قصة ذو القرنين (سورة الكهف)
- قصة الإفك (سورة النور) 
- قصة قارون (سورة القصص)
- قصة مؤمن آل فرعون (سورة غافر) 
– قصة أصحاب الجنة (سورة القلم)
- قصة أصحاب الأخدود (سورة البروج) 
– قصة أصحاب الفيل (سورة الفيل)

----------


## أيوب البرزنجي

جزاك الله خيرا أبو مريم السني

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم
ولكن القصص القرآني أكثر مما ذُكر, فهناك قصص للأنبياء وقصص لغيرهم, قصص حدثت في الأمم السابقة وقصص ستحدث يوم القيامة كتخاصم أهل الجنة والنار, وعلى سبيل المثال لم تُذكر قصة موسى والعبد الصالح, ولا قصة سليمان مع بقليس عليهم السلام, والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

> بارك الله فيكم
> ولكن القصص القرآني أكثر مما ذُكر, فهناك قصص للأنبياء وقصص لغيرهم, قصص حدثت في الأمم السابقة وقصص ستحدث يوم القيامة كتخاصم أهل الجنة والنار, وعلى سبيل المثال لم تُذكر قصة موسى والعبد الصالح, ولا قصة سليمان مع بقليس عليهم السلام, والله تعالى أعلم


مشرفنا الفاضل أنا ذكرت ما هو مشهور من القصص التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم، ولم أقصد بذكرها الحصر وتركت للإخوة المشاركة بذكر ما لم أذكره من قصص
بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

وقصة اصحاب سبـــــــــــــ  ــأ

----------


## أيوب البرزنجي

جزاكم الله خيرا
وهل هناك الفرق بين القصص والأخبار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

الأخبار أعم من القصة فيمكن الإخبار بما حدث وسيحدث من خلال الخبر أو من خلال القصة, كأن نقول مثلا:أهلك الله فرعون. هذا إخبار, ويمكننا أن نحكي قصة هلاك فرعون وجنوده في اليم وما دار من حوار بينهم. هذا إخبار أيضا ولكن عن طريق القصة, فالقصة تتكون من أحداث وشخصيات ومكان وزمان وغير ذلك من أركان.

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

وعليكم السلام

*كتب في قصص أنبياء الله اعتنت بالروايات الصحيحة*

----------


## أيوب البرزنجي

جزاك الله خيرا يا عبد الله بن آدم
وكيف نفرق بين القصص والأخبار في القرآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------

